# In Defense of Representation without Taxation



## DerKryptid (Oct 21, 2021)

Only for me tho

You plebs still gotta pay


----------



## GHTD (Oct 21, 2021)

Pay me bitch


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 21, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Pay me bitch


Troon out first


----------



## byuu (Oct 21, 2021)

The USA British Empire keeps the important sea routes safe, so they're owned money even without representation.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Oct 21, 2021)

[Fedpost] all the tax collectors *in Minecraft*


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 22, 2021)

Thats what we got know and its bad. people that dont pay income tax shouldnt be allowed to vote.


----------

